# Need help!!!!!



## FMFDOC80 (Sep 19, 2013)

I purchased a SIG SAUER P226 combat a couple years back, and since, I have been asked by everyone who has seen it "What is that?" "Where did you get that?" and "Will you sell it to me?" I have done my research on the net and have never found a 226 combat like mine. All the ones I've seen have a flat earth lower with a black upper. Mine is* ALL flat earth, lower, upper and grips.* I called SIG and they said they aren't sure what it is either and gave me little to no information on it. I don't know how many are out there, what it is worth or how rare it is. I'm looking for anyone that has any information on it as I am looking to sell it and need to get an idea of what I should be asking for it. Any help helps.

HM3(FMF)
Combat Veteran


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

You buy it NIB from a dealer?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

FMFDOC80 said:


> I purchased a SIG SAUER P226 combat a couple years back, and since, I have been asked by everyone who has seen it "What is that?" "Where did you get that?" and "Will you sell it to me?" I have done my research on the net and have never found a 226 combat like mine. All the ones I've seen have a flat earth lower with a black upper. Mine is* ALL flat earth, lower, upper and grips.* I called SIG and they said they aren't sure what it is either and gave me little to no information on it. I don't know how many are out there, what it is worth or how rare it is. I'm looking for anyone that has any information on it as I am looking to sell it and need to get an idea of what I should be asking for it. Any help helps.
> 
> HM3(FMF)
> Combat Veteran


Only one I've seen like that had a threaded barrel. Does yours have a threaded barrel?

EDIT: found this one online, normal barrel:
http://www.armslist.com/posts/514734/orlando-florida-handguns-for-sale--sig-226-9mm-fde-package

Also found a reference to another one, but photos have been deleted (Google had cached at least one photo, but it is low quality):
from http://www.ar15.com/archive/topic.html?b=7&f=88&t=1030005
Ad states "The FDE is factory from Sig. Model # is E26R-9-RSROT. Has Sig Lite night sites, short reach trigger."


----------



## FMFDOC80 (Sep 19, 2013)

TAPnRACK... I dont know what an NIB dealer is. I bought it from a normal gun store in my home state of Washington... for A LOT cheaper than $1600 =D 

DJ Niner... Mine does not have a threaded barrel. BUT is almost exactly like the one in the pictures! The only difference is that my grips match the exact color of the pistol. But that gives me a good idea of what I should be asking for it. Thanks for your help fellas!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry, NIB stands for "New in Box".


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Sep 22, 2013)

Scorpion prototype ?


----------

